# Narceus gordanus



## Xaranx (Dec 1, 2007)

Got some of these a couple days ago, thought I'd throw up some pics.  Wanted to get a bit more info on their breeding.  Gestation, specific periods for mating, rate of growth etc.  

Big pictures ahead, not the best pics since he wouldn't stop moving once he unrolled but it works.


----------



## Scolopendra (Dec 2, 2007)

that nice to see some other Narceus other than americanus. dont get me wrong, N.americanus is nice...just nice to see some variety. anywho, nice milli's


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Dec 2, 2007)

Where were they collected? The coloration doesn't look like any N.gordanus I've seen. Color isn't a reliable indicator but this is one species that's not very variable.


----------



## Xaranx (Dec 2, 2007)

North of Miami, so pretty far south.  Got them from Todd Gearhart.  I couldn't really find a lot of info about these.  What do you think they are if not n. gordanus?

Had been wanting to get some millipedes, and the price was right so here we are.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Dec 2, 2007)

It looks like a species from the west coast colorwise but if it's from south Florida there's a good chance it's just a brown N. gordanus. 
(The only definite way to tell is to send an adult male to a taxonomist. There's a good taxonomist for millipedes whose willing to ID but most people don't want to give up an adult male. Todd may have actually sent one out for an ID.)


----------



## bliss (Dec 2, 2007)

be aware that todd indeed had them sent out, and put through taxonomy (if my memory serves me well).. .   im pretty sure he did anyways.


----------



## Xaranx (Dec 3, 2007)

Guess we'll see when I have offspring to see if its variances in color.  I think I saw mating this morning, saw 2 of them with the first 1/3 of the body raised vertically with their legs touching.  How long is gestation?


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Dec 6, 2007)

Xaranx said:


> Guess we'll see when I have offspring to see if its variances in color.  I think I saw mating this morning, saw 2 of them with the first 1/3 of the body raised vertically with their legs touching.  How long is gestation?


It's not likely your offspring will vary in color. I've seen _N.gordanus _from a few different states including Florida and they all had a similar marginated color pattern but if those are _N.gordanus _it's a geographic color race and if you have 200 babies odds are all 200 will look the same. Gestation is a few weeks but the second instar will likely only show up after six-eight weeks. Breeding season is likely over for them till early next summer.


----------



## xenesthis (Dec 6, 2007)

*NW Florida*

My NGs are collected from NW Florida. There were identified by Dr. Hoffman.


----------

